# Collar size ?!



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Probably a small. Our girl came home with a kitten collar from the breeder. She wore that one until the weather warmed up in the spring and we started longer walks. I think she wore that kitten collar until about four months. So unless they make a extra small I would get a small.


----------



## Melmickjamiejasmine (Aug 19, 2016)

Thank you.. Any idea what size length in inches you would say? They are labelled as sizes 1, 2, 3 etc in the shops typically


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Melmickjamiejasmine said:


> Thank you.. Any idea what size length in inches you would say? They are labelled as sizes 1, 2, 3 etc in the shops typically


I have no idea. The ones we got at petsmart were labeled small, medium, and large. If I get a minute I can see if they have it on petsmart and see what it says.


----------



## Arnispinay (Oct 26, 2016)

We picked up our 7 week old puppy last weekend. I ended up buying one small and one medium sized collar. The small one fits him so I will be returning the medium.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

if you're going with an adjustable collar with a release buckle, go with a smaller size. We use Lupine collars and our puppies have always fit into the 9-14" size. It will last your pup for many months since you can adjust the size and they are extremely durable. It's what our almost 12-week-old boy is wearing currently and has been since he was 8 weeks. I would not go with a leather collar for a young pup. Lupine collars and leashes are guaranteed for life, even if they are chewed. They just replaced a 3-year-old collar for us last week.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

I always tell people to get an adjustable size collar because puppies grow out of them so fast. A small is 8-12 inches and that's a good place to start -- but they'll still grow out of out pretty quickly!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Knowing how quickly the pup would grow and being sort of on the frugal side, I went to Dollar General and purchased a small harness. I didn't want to put anything around her neck at such a young age but then I'm a little neurotic when it comes to my pups. The harness was adjustable and she was able to wear it until about 16 weeks, then back to Dollar General for a nylon buckle collar. 
My girl was 11 lbs at 7 weeks and 23 lbs at 12 weeks. Take lots of pictures because they don't stay small for very long!


----------



## Melmickjamiejasmine (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey guys thanks so much for your opinions.. I really appreciate it.. ?

The only reason we wanted to get a rolled leather is they are supposed to be the best type for not marking around their neck?! That's what our breeder told us and recommended.. Interesting you don't necessarily agree.. ? 

I also wondered if it was too early to have a collar on all the time but I also want him to get used to it as soon as possible .. 

Here's a piccy of Bailey at 6 weeks.. He comes this Saturday sooooooo exited!!!!!!! ???


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Good quality rolled leather collars are pretty expensive I think, and golden retriever puppies grow really fast, so to me, investing in a good quality leather collar is kind of useless when they're that young - it won't fit in a week. Plus, a puppy that young rarely ever has a collar on to the point where it can make a mark or irritate their skin (at least, that's how it was for me, but Kaizer never cared about the collar. His issue was the leash).

The rolled leather collar is a really good idea a year or two down the road when your pup is full grown and won't pull on the leash.


----------



## Melmickjamiejasmine (Aug 19, 2016)

Brilliant thank you for all your comments !!


----------

